# WTB Jewelweed



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

WTB Jewelweed


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wish you would have asked last fall.. I had it all over my yard... I picked a whole lot of seeds, but I ate them... Sorry...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I just weeded about a thousand volunteer seedlings out of my flower beds yesterday. They are endemic here. grrrr.

I'm not sure it would be possible to ship them, but if you PM me in the fall, I'd be happy to send you some seeds!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I can see what comes up once the ground thaws. Mom had to have some a few years ago but it got pretty invasive. I've been trying to eradicate it as it chokes out other things in the garden. If any escaped my efforts last summer (when I went on a mission) I could send you some. I won't know for several weeks.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I would like some jewelweed seed too, even plants if possible. I tried to get some started a few years ago and only one plant came up. Then the goats managed to get into my garden and ate it.

I know it is suppose to grow where poison ivy grows; however, it doesn't seem to do so here; or at least I have not seen it.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

PM me with your address in the late fall ... I'll have plenty to go around.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Kasota said:


> I can see what comes up once the ground thaws. Mom had to have some a few years ago but it got pretty invasive. I've been trying to eradicate it as it chokes out other things in the garden. If any escaped my efforts last summer (when I went on a mission) I could send you some. I won't know for several weeks.


Thank you. Please let me know if you find any. 

Willow If I am still searching for it in the fall I will PM you.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

https://www.horizonherbs.com/group.asp?grp=276

Here ya go.
Horizon Herbs has everything.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh Horizon Herbs! Where have you been all of my life??? 
You were not kidding they seem to have everything!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Just sent off for that catalog.


----------



## mariazelie (Jan 24, 2013)

I love jewelweed. What do you all use it for? I use it for poison ivy and bathe my dog in it. It clears up all the scabby sore skin she gets when flea season comes. I pick it and dry it and use it in the winter for her, too. 

Someone said they eat the seed? Tell me if you have any good suggestions for using it, please.


----------



## mariazelie (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't notice all the other threads! I have not used this forum much. Okay, please excuse.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

mariazelie said:


> Sorry, I didn't notice all the other threads! I have not used this forum much. Okay, please excuse.


That is Ok Marlaxelie. 
It is good to know it can be used on dogs. I wanted it to be included in a soap I am going to make.


----------



## Pat32rf (May 5, 2014)

I hope SemiSteading gives more details on eating the seeds. Be nice to find some reason for them all over our garden.....
I thought at first y'all were talking about some other plant.....


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Pat32rf said:


> I hope SemiSteading gives more details on eating the seeds. Be nice to find some reason for them all over our garden.....
> I thought at first y'all were talking about some other plant.....


Here is an old old HT thread about it http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...tification/127628-eating-jewelweed-seeds.html Hope this helps.


----------

